# Got one of the sly females tonight



## MinoulovesPrincess (Nov 3, 2010)

Finally, caught one of the two remaining cats - a black mother. The most clever one is still out there. Am going to try the drop trap on her when the rain stops. Have to stop the breeding - and get these cats homes!


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

congrats! good work!!


----------



## beamjoy (Nov 6, 2010)

Awesome news! Good luck with the other one. Cats are too smart for their own good sometimes. Thanks for all the trouble you're going through.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's great news!


----------



## MinoulovesPrincess (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks. Trap is back out there tonight.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

During the night, you could get a possum or a raccoon. That's why morning is recommended.  Also, you don't want the kitten or cat in the carrier any longer than necessary. It's best to have the vet notified (in the daytime), so that you can take her right to the office. Good luck.


----------



## MinoulovesPrincess (Nov 3, 2010)

You are right but they only come at night.


----------



## MinoulovesPrincess (Nov 3, 2010)

I caught six cats at night. They eluded the traps during the day.


----------



## MinoulovesPrincess (Nov 3, 2010)

*got no. 7 except I don't know this cat*

It is black like the others but I do not recognize this cat.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I hope they're all ferals. It would be a shame if any one of them was a pet. Of course, you can tell if they've been socialized.


----------



## MinoulovesPrincess (Nov 3, 2010)

The last one acted like a feral. But it was gentler. It didn't cry much but looked at me with those big green eyes. It's a very handsome cat. 

Now for the eldest female. She's a sly sly one. And then..... I hope I'm done.


----------

